# iPad app for drawings



## GeorgeS (Aug 11, 2016)

Im trying to find an app that is easy to use to create shop drawings and printable templates for small projects. I've been going crazy for hours now downloading apps trying to find a program that doesn't take years of experience to use. Is there a simple solution that will allow me to create a circle based on a diameter and then devide it and place more circles evenly within the first circle. Seems like an easy thing for a program to do.


----------



## MKTacop (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 12, 2016)

I use 2 - Procreate and Concepts. Im not into CAD or anything like it, just sketching out ideas to commit them to memory. Both of those were pretty straight forward to get to what I want to do. There may be many many levels above that but they serve my purpose.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------

